# Has anyone run the XTR Race M985 cranks single speed?



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Thinking of picking up a pair from ChainReactionCycles since they seem to be going for a good deal right now(259 pounds) . Plan to run the 30T chainring and sell away the 44T that comes with it .

Might even pick up a Chris King BB with it.

Has anyone used the cranks so far? how do they fare in terms of stiffness, durability and strength?

I'm coming from a Middleburn RS7 setup with SKF BB .


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

i've sold quite a few rings for that crank, so there's defnitely SSers out there running them. It's actually ideal since you're not limited to 31t or 32t as your smallest ring. As for stiffness, it's going to be on par with other xtr cranks, which is pretty good. Same goes with durability. Shimano knows their cranks.
With a 32t, they're about 645g, including bottom bracket and hardware.


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

I see, thanks! 645g is really light! My current Middleburn setup is already around 805g . If I saved weight any further, it would have to be at the BB. However, I think I will compromise durability from my SKF unit if I do so. Just wondering now if anyone has used the Chris King BB to positive/negative long term results .


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

Had a CK BB going for about 2 years, all year round in S. Ontario so it has everything thrown at it.

I've only had to pop the seals off once to grease the bearings, and that was the end of this summer.

It's $$ but performance is up there with the hubs and headsets IMO.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

M985's: I use 'em and love 'em (w/Homebrewed's rings). They're great. 

Just picked up a King BB and have only used a handful of times...too early to tell 




Sebt frm my iPhne usig Tapaak


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

The King BB has a pretty robust warranty policy. That's saying something right there. At $120us, if the bottom bracket lasts 3 seasons, it's paid for itself because I go through at least one Shimano BB each year.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

I will be. Have the cranks, need to order HBC ring and bash guard.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I would love to run these cranks but I honestly hate seeing the cut outs/mounting area on the outside of the ring. It would be great to have the ring mounted on the outside but that won't work since I can't really adjust my chain line (running WI hubs w/ a freewheel). I will keep my M960's until they break!

CK bb will work great. I was going to buy one over the winter but blew my XTR one out a few days before a big organized ride and couldn't get one fast enough so I picked up an XT instead since it was local. Figure I will beat on that over the winter and maybe pick up a CK in the spring.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

1SPD said:


> I would love to run these cranks but I honestly hate seeing the cut outs/mounting area on the outside of the ring. It would be great to have the ring mounted on the outside but that won't work since I can't really adjust my chain line (running WI hubs w/ a freewheel). I will keep my M960's until they break!


Like this??


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Right, thanks guys for the replies! BY the way, sick looking IndyFab Tyrone Shoelaces! :thumbsup:


Ok, will be ordering the cranks in an hour or so! Still deciding between the 42-30 and 44-30 combination. True that I won't be running the outer chainring since I'm using SS though! 

Anyone knows of a better deal for the XTR race cranks besides CRC? With a 50 pounds voucher, I can pick up the XTR Race chain set for 209 pounds with free shipping.


----------



## xhala_debru (Nov 27, 2009)

TheGenTwo said:


> Anyone knows of a better deal for the XTR race cranks besides CRC?


Well, certainly too late for you but it could help others.
At rcz bikeshop, with discount code RCZ10BE (valid until 10 dec 2011) I got it at 285€
RCZ Bike Shop SHIMANO 011 Chainset XTR 10 speed M985 30/42 175 mm Grey RCZ Bike Shop


----------



## TheGenTwo (Oct 23, 2009)

Brewtality said:


> Like this??


Hi, just to ask where did you get those slots for the crank?

Anyway, a lil update from my side. I just received the cranks last night after some delay by the Royal Mail service CRC uses. They are really sweet! I had them raceshield'd as well.


----------



## james-o (Nov 8, 2010)

KCNC make XTR M980 triple-to-double conversion tabs now, black or colours and cheaper than XTR, but not quite as well matched.

Clee Cycles - Product KCNC XTR Double Chainring Conversion


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

sorry to resurrect this thread but does anyone know the chainlines of inner and outer positions? 48.8 is per shimano but I'm assuming that's the halfway spot between the inner and outer (XTR M985).


----------



## Swederacer (Jul 8, 2009)

Homebrewed components make them, but you will have to wait at least 8 weeks. Also, don't expect no one to answer your emails. I'm still waiting for mine...


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

What is up with the caps??? Where can one source them --- I've exhausted the search online for "XTR crankset chainring bolt caps / covers"

I've found them online by searching "SHIMANO XTR M980 MIDDLE CHAIN RING BOLT & CAP SET/8" 

Anyone have a good source?


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

illnacord said:


> What is up with the caps??? Where can one source them --- I've exhausted the search online for "XTR crankset chainring bolt caps / covers"
> 
> I've found them online by searching "SHIMANO XTR M980 MIDDLE CHAIN RING BOLT & CAP SET/8"
> 
> Anyone have a good source?


are you looking for something like this?:

KCNC Chainring Bolts, Titanium Crank Bolts, KCNC, Aerozine

on that page search for "KCNC Chainring Conversion Kit"


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

much cheaper than the shimano version



max_29 said:


> are you looking for something like this?:
> 
> KCNC Chainring Bolts, Titanium Crank Bolts, KCNC, Aerozine
> 
> on that page search for "KCNC Chainring Conversion Kit"


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

but the shimano version matches the crank much better.


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you guys using the double or the triple for this? (Sorry i dont know if they make both or not, just curious, thinking about upgrading my crank).


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

It's the 980 crankset (mine came in both double and triple versions). The 104BCD is key!!!


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

awesome, thanks! so 980 and 985 then right....?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Brian, not all 985. The XTR M985 Double has an 88bcd!


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

*m985 & CK ceramic BB*

I have a set of 180mm m985 duo cranks running the 30T ring and a CK ceramic BB
light, flex free and long :thumbsup:
BB spins soooooooo smoothly with the crease injector tool it's set for years of use. :thumbsup:
i am interested in the caps though and wil look into getting a set in red.


----------



## orangespot (Feb 4, 2008)

gsxrawd said:


> but the shimano version matches the crank much better.


That is what need. Where did u get that chainring and what brand.

Thanks.


----------



## gsxrawd (Apr 2, 2004)

orangespot said:


> That is what need. Where did u get that chainring and what brand.
> 
> Thanks.


 Praxis Works makes the chainring.
You can buy direct from them
Praxis Works


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone had luck finding the crank bolt cap/cover for the XTR cranks?


----------



## Jakerz (Jun 20, 2013)

There are a few sets on Ebay for $50ish, just search for M985 or M980

Jake


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

How are you guys getting the 1x chain rings to work with the factory xtr bolt caps?


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

It depends. If you have this 88 mm BCD cranks, then there is no cap, the big ring is bolted down by the ring bolts.
Shimano XTR Hollowtech II 2x10 FC-M985 Crankset | Competitive Cyclist

But if you have this 104/64 mm BCD set, then the caps have threaded holes for the bolts.
Shimano XTR M985 10SPD Double Crankset > Components > Drivetrain > Cranksets | Jenson USA

I have 88 mm set and the ring sits much closer to the center than 104/64 version, giving me much better chain line if I'm geared.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the m980, thing is my bolts dont quite reach the threads in the cap with my rf NW chain ring


----------



## skywalker268 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thread revival! Has anyone tried successfully to mount a 30t RF (or wolf tooth) narrow wide to this crank (the one that is threaded) with the caps? I'm thinking a long 16mm chainring bolt threaded in from the back may work, but then the chain may hit the shoulder of the bolt on the back side. Any thoughts?


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

skywalker268 said:


> Thread revival! Has anyone tried successfully to mount a 30t RF (or wolf tooth) narrow wide to this crank (the one that is threaded) with the caps? I'm thinking a long 16mm chainring bolt threaded in from the back may work, but then the chain may hit the shoulder of the bolt on the back side. Any thoughts?


This is exactly where I am. I'm using an Ultegra 8000 (46/36 came with the caps) crank for my SSCX bike. The crank bolt caps are too long and don't allow the chainring to be tight. I'm considering filing down the caps with a simple flat metal file. Shave off the unthreaded portion and make another attempt. dk if it'll work and it'll definitely run 1 of the caps if it doesn't. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

erichwic said:


> The crank bolt caps are too long and don't allow the chainring to be tight. I'm considering filing down the caps with a simple flat metal file.


Use chainring spacers instead? These can be had for much cheaper than a set of Shimano caps.


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Great idea, I was actually going to go to the hardware store and buy some thick alloy washers to make up the difference. I appreciate the response and suggestion!


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

bought some large washers and put them on the opposite side of the chainring so the bolt would snug up against the ring. Cost me $2 and worked perfectly. There are nicer looking/lighter options out there but didn't want to spend the $20 or so for something that I could get for $2. Maybe 20g weight penalty at most.


----------

